# Did your high school have a designated smoking area?



## Shrek

This weekend I saw a friend who told me his high school junior granddaughter was in school expelled and has to attend classes in a high security wing of the school for the rest of the year and isn't allowed to drive to school because a teacher saw her smoking on her way into the parking lot last week.

I know that 25 years ago our state started carding folks buying tobacco if we were 35 or under to ensure we were at least 18 and his granddaughter although she started smoking younger than 18 is currently over 18 and legally buys her smokes.

Although she was not yet on school property and snuffed it before getting on school property, the teacher and principal claim she violated the school's zero tolerance tobacco free zone policy so she gets in school expulsion for the rest of the year.

When her grandfather told me about and that now he and his wife have to drive her to school and her mother picks her up on her way home, I said "She attends the same school you and I attended in the 1970s that had two smoking courtyards juniors and seniors could smoke in if we had parental permission?".

He said the school kept the smoking courts until the late 1980s and even when his daughter was finishing up in the 1990s students were allowed to smoke in their cars in the parking lot.


So did your school have school approved student smoking courtyard areas ?


----------



## roadless

Nope.
In fact I got caught smoking in the bathroom and was sent to the Principal. 
This was in the days of corporal punishment. He held the huge paddle, told me to turn around, bend over and touch my toes!
I said "You wish, you pervert", and walked out.
I was suspended.


----------



## jwal10

No smoking on school grounds. Smokers corner was across the street near some shabby apartments. Just a barrel for a butt deposit, no cover, no benches. I was/am not a smoker. I graduated in 1974. It was the same way 20 years later when my daughter was there. Don't see anywhere they gather now that my Grandaughter attends....James


----------



## rkintn

Yes we had a student smoking area and it was usually full in between classes and at lunch


----------



## cfuhrer

Nope - but I was home schooled.


----------



## Maura

The punishment doesn&#8217;t seem to fit the crime, Shrek. Maybe there was more going on with the kid.

Our smoking area was &#8220;outside&#8221;. They could keep it out of the building, but decided not to patrol beyond that. This was back in the late 60&#8217;s early 70&#8217;s when it was still legal to smoke everywhere but you could not buy tobacco if you were under 18. Many high school seniors were legal age. 

The policy was that if you don&#8217;t want your kid smoking, you take care of it. This was a Catholic school. The priests smoked, what could they say?


----------



## no really

Not an official designated area but most just stepped over the broken down barb wire fence and smoked in the pasture next to the school. They had some sand buckets for butts and kept it pretty well policed.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Nope. once, I guess I was a freshman, I was killing time hiding out in the rapper, and noticed something around 6ft up on the wall. It was white, around 3X4 or so, as memory recollects. I didn't know what it was fore, so I jiggled it, and the outer shell came off. All metal. Inside were a 1/2 doz cigs. Dry as all get out. I took them to the principals office.


----------



## FarmboyBill

That was in 61, Bro graduated in 66, and they wernt smoking then. I went there in 74, took my last X there during school to show her the school, as she went to a big HS in St Joe. Nobody was smoking around there then.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We had a smoking lounge at our Vocational School.(L.C.J.V.S.-77'-78'), I think that it was a good idea, since kids are going to smoke -better to smoke outdoors, than in the bathroom(fire hazard).


----------



## nebula5

Yes, in the mid 70's. It was a covered area outside, and you had to have permission from your parents to smoke there. Many without permission took their chances and smoked there anyways. Teachers were allowed to smoke in the staff lounge.


----------



## Shrek

Maura said:


> The punishment doesnât seem to fit the crime, Shrek. Maybe there was more going on with the kid.
> 
> Our smoking area was âoutsideâ. They could keep it out of the building, but decided not to patrol beyond that. This was back in the late 60âs early 70âs when it was still legal to smoke everywhere but you could not buy tobacco if you were under 18. Many high school seniors were legal age.
> 
> The policy was that if you donât want your kid smoking, you take care of it. This was a Catholic school. The priests smoked, what could they say?


Maura ,

The only thing more going on is the teacher manning the gate that morning to lock it for the morning parking lot closing saw her with the half smoked cigarette in hand as she was snuffing it and in school expulsion costs an additional $15 a week penalty tuition, the system has a zero tolerance on campus smoking policy, a new $50 million school to pay for and their funding was reduced for the last two years.

I laughed when her grandfather said if the school system puts any more students into in school expulsion, they will have to build another $20 million wing and figure out how to pay for that.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

We had a designated area, designated by those who smoked. The School didn't condone it. But we also had trap and skeet club and it wasn't a big deal for guys to show off their Shotguns in the parking lot, now days they would put the school on shut down and call in a Swat Team :yawn:I graduated 1980. The Year Of Our Lord.


----------



## RichNC

Why is an 18 year old gal only a Junior in HS?? 

From what I understand here, you can't smoke within 50' of any of the school grounds, during football games and such there is a bunch of parents that walk to a place well away from the school to smoke at half time.


----------



## Tommyice

If you were a senior, you could smoke in the senior lounge. Everyone else just used the third floor boy's lavatory. (no joke--it's true) LOL

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYhGi65Lijg[/ame]


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

I remember my boyfriend leaning against his cherry red '57 Chevy with a pack of Lucky Strikes rolled up in the sleeve of his t-shirt..but I don't think there was smoking at school.
A couple years ago.


----------



## TraderBob

yep, we had a smoking area in high school...


----------



## coolrunnin

Not official but the southeast corner of the building was considered a neutral zone, if you went there the vice principal didn't ding you.


----------



## krackin

I graduated in 1975. We had a smoking area which was quite close to the student parking area. The student parking area was where we parked with firearms during hunting season. Well, some of us had to park on Main St. and then a few others in the precinct parking area. Still, being hunting season, nobody cared. In fact, nobody cared even when it wasn't hunting season.


----------



## FarmboyBill

ya know, It might be good to try to define WHEN schools allowed smoking, and when they quit, by those of us making our posts gave the year of graduation. 1961/1965


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Did you really Graduate Bill? From Benton? I would pay 50.00 to sit in The Bucket Shop for a Beefburger and a Beer. Shame it had to close


----------



## FarmboyBill

Graduated from Wathena Kansas Rural High School 1961 to 1965. Largest class they ever had. Yup, Ive ate at the Bucket Shop a few times. Ive also ate a Maid Wrongs on 7th and Edmond where I met the worst of the Xs. #2


----------



## FarmboyBill

Alla mXs came from Laugh a lot HS


----------



## simi-steading

Yep.. we had a smoking area. You had to remain between painted lines on the pavement between two buildings. Always packed between classes, and some times a teacher would step out there instead of walking to the teachers lounge to have a smoke.

This was on a Military Air Base in Germany.


----------



## frogmammy

Yes, we had a smoking area (1962) in the 3rd floor girls bathroom (girls only). We lost it when some teacher walked into the bathroom and I threw my cigarette out the window. The cigarette landed on the principals head as he was walking into the building. Might have managed to salvage things, but I stuck my head out the window to see where the cigarette landed. Oops!

Mon


----------



## Declan

when my oldest brother was in school, people could smoke outside at the HS. Then there was no smoking on campus so students would run up the hill to the public street to smoke. By the time I got there it was no tobacco products on campus so people couldn't even run up the hill.


----------



## AmericanStand

frogmammy said:


> Yes, we had a smoking area (1962) in the 3rd floor girls bathroom (girls only). We lost it when some teacher walked into the bathroom and I threw my cigarette out the window. The cigarette landed on the principals head as he was walking into the building. Might have managed to salvage things, but I stuck my head out the window to see where the cigarette landed. Oops!
> 
> Mon



Yep there's always one who messes it up for everybody. 
Lol ever wonder how we survived how stupid we were in HS ? Bet that's why movies about going back in time to HS with what we know now are so popular.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No. Students were not allowed to smoke (we went to our cars / snuck in the bathroom)

Teachers smoked in the teachers lounge.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im sure, for those days, and the teachers I had had to be born before 1950, and likely a couple from before 1900, that some of the teachers smoked, but I never saw it or any of the male teachers carrying packs in their pockets.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Anytime the movie Dazed and Confused is on the TV, I always watch it even though I pretty much know everyone's lines. The music is great and for me it captures my time in H.S.,we didn't swat freshman but did put a few in a trophy case once. Brings me back to a better place and time.


----------



## FarmboyBill

When I was a freshman, we had to bow down on the ground to the seniors, and say something like, (Most glorious and great seniors I humbly bow down to you, and kiss the ground you walk on, or something to that affect. You had to kiss the floor in front of them. One didn't or the senior thought he didn't and kicked his face into the floor. That ended initiations. I was able to keep away from them by waiting in a just finished class till I was almost late for the next class. Then noon came, and I hid in the band instruments closet. I got found by 3 or 4 seniors. one black. I said my obeisance to each. I wasn't no idiot. One of them said, Hey, theres something wrong with one of us? you only said (one less) number than there were of them. I didn't argue, but promptly said it again, and that was that.
The seniors of that year, 1961, had couples who sat out underneath a tree, one or the other laying on the ground with the others head in their laps. I envied the guys who got to lay with their heads in her lap. Course, I envied ANY of the couples. Couldn't wait for me to be a senior.
65. Iniations forbidden. No one dated that I knew about, and the trees were bare of sensual fruit. HATED HS.


----------



## 54metalman

I graduated from Rex Putnam High school in 1988 in Milwaukie Oregon. We had a smokers lounge for students right outside the caffiteria. Its long gone now but was always full of students for years.


----------



## JessicaHBlue

wanna try RAW cigarette papers after ZIG-ZAG out of stock (Before I bought zig zag at this site, but I want to change other brand of cigarette paper), could anyone who used before give me some advice ,whether it is worth to buy or not! By the contrast, which one will be better ? Are there rolling papers that taste almost the same as ZIG-ZAG, but cheaper than ZIG-ZAG ?


----------



## AmericanStand

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> We had a designated area, designated by those who smoked. The School didn't condone it. But we also had trap and skeet club and it wasn't a big deal for guys to show off their Shotguns in the parking lot, now days they would put the school on shut down and call in a Swat Team :yawn:I graduated 1980. The Year Of Our Lord.



We had a rifle club. 
The school rifles were old worn out army surplus units that you were lucky not to shoot yourself laiming down range. 
So all of us in the club had Out own rifles. 

We used to get in trouble if we didn't bring our rife to school. 

Nothing big just a lecture about llettingour teammates down. 

Imagine what we would get now a days we're bringing our rifles to school ?


----------



## big rockpile

We didn't have any Smoking in High School but I didn't smoke until I went into the USMC in 1970.

big rockpile


----------



## Lowground

I can remember walking into teacher lounges in high school that were thick with a cloud. Many schools today (not the private ones) in my state are campus free of smokers. Not just during school days but extracurricular events as well.


----------



## simplepeace

Yes, when I started high school the seniors could smoke in the senior lounge (they got rid of that a year later '79). Smoking, and the senior lounge. Teachers had their own smoking lounge.
We finally got kicked out of the one last smoking allowed bathroom, because of frogmammy 
Not like we didn't keep "trying", and getting in trouble. 

We then smoked at the back door, no signatures required, teachers walked in and out all the time. If it was too cold we got in our cars. More than half the cars (trucks) had rifles in the rack. I don't know anyone who locked their vehicles back then either.

I graduated 1981.


----------



## MichaelZ

As I remember there was a smoking area in our junior high! Perhaps it was unofficial, but kids smoked outside one door. Perhaps teachers simply turned a blind eye to it. My junior high was nuts with kids fighting with teachers, fighting with bus drivers, having booze parties in the woods, etc! Was not unusual for an older kid to slug you in the gut as they walked by in the hall, just for the heck of it. In our high school kids were allowed to smoke outside - and I am pretty sure this was actually allowed.


----------



## alida

Our school was big, 1500 students and there were four designated smoking areas, one indoor and three outdoor when I started HS in 1974. When I graduated in 1978 all smoking areas were outdoors. When my youngest brother graduated from the same school in ~85 he could not smoke anywhere on school property.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Nope you got seen tobacco or paraphanellia on school grounds you got 10 days out first offense, second you were gone.


----------



## vicker

Yes, between the buildings, but we all liked smoking under the old Crown Oak at the cross roads. Eventually they moved it there. Smokers don't care.


----------

